

Social Skydiving Day 50: Checking In - darkxanthos
http://socialskydivingwithjustin.posterous.com/social-skydiving-day-50-checking-in

======
ErrantX
Im in the middle of readin "How to Talk To Anyone" by Liel Lowndes. I think it
might be the solution to your "obnoxious" problem.

It puts together 92 tips for improving your body language and the impression
you make on people. I've found it useful.

